# Missy



## XxKatexX (Apr 15, 2011)

Thought I'd introduce you to my little rogue Missy. She is 3 years old but still acts like a puppy sometimes. Some people are weary of her due to her breed but she's a big softy who loves everybody she meets and just has to kiss you all the time 

Thought I'd introduce you to my little rogue Missy. She is 3 years old but still acts like a puppy sometimes. Some people are weary of her due to her breed but she's a big softy who loves everybody she meets and just has to kiss you all the time 

























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































































































Lorry dog:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous girl


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She is beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she is beautiful although, sorry i dont like those big harness's


----------



## XxKatexX (Apr 15, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> she is beautiful although, sorry i dont like those big harness's


Neither does she lol, she runs when she sees you get it out! She only wears it in the car now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

XxKatexX said:


> Neither does she lol, she runs when she sees you get it out! She only wears it in the car now


im glad she dosent just remind me of someone trying to make their lovely staffy look all hard she is really beautiful though


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. shes a real cracker xxx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

she is a gourgeous girly


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, smiley girl 
She doesn't look to impressed with the wooly hat though


----------

